# travel time, Alkmaar to VU University and U of Amsterdam



## fromusatonl (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello,

I'm considering living in Alkmaar and commuting a few days a week to (1) VU University in Amsterdam and also to (2) the University of Amsterdam (Science Park location). When I search online using various methods, I get wildly conflicting estimates of how long the commutes will take.

Does anyone have direct experience with these commutes, or one substantially similar to them, so that I can get an idea whether the commute is reasonable for me or not?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ThesisWriter (Oct 16, 2015)

Do you want to travel by train/bus or by car?

The Netherlands has big problems with rush-hour traffic so that is maybe why you are getting different answers. It matters a great deal if you leave at 8 in the morning or at 11. Alkmaar to Amsterdam has a good direct train connection so that might be advisable.


----------

